# NC25 in Dermablend?



## xtiffineyx (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, so I went back and exchanged my NC15 for NC25 and it's PERFECT! It matches my skin perfectly. I'm so thrilled! Anyways, I bought the studio tech, and I'm pretty impressed with it but the coverage, of my dermablend concealer is much better. My concealer is way too dark though, and I was wondering what color I would be in dermablends smooth indulgence foundation & their smooth indulgence concealer. 

I did a search, but I didn't come up with anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dermablend - Find Your Shade

I have sand beige now and it's pretty dark, and the next one down is natural beige but it looks pinkish on the site. I also don't have a store any where near me that could match me either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any NC25 ladies try Dermablend before?


----------

